# I think I've found my species - finishing touches...



## Aristocrap (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey all!
I've done a bit of browsing around for animals and I think I've found the right one. I've decided my fursona will be a secretary bird: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Secretary-Bird.jpg

Canids were out of the question; who wants to be another fox anyway? Way fucking overdone. I was considering a kind of wild cat, but then again, felines are the second-most overdone species. So I thought birds would be more interesting and more representative of me anyway. 

I made a small info sheet outlining my fursona's basics:

Species: Secretary bird
Gender: Male
Body Type/Build: Slender
Coloration: See real-word pictures
Clothing: Orange and blue track jacket, jeans
Accessories: DJ headphones around neck
Personality: Upbeat, assertive, jovial
Occupation: Electronic musician (electro, house, etc.), part-time writer
Hobbies: Making music (electronic, metal, rock), writing, PC gaming, drawing, tabletop wargaming

I'm probably going to use him as a mascot for myself when I get into music production and for forums. I've yet to finish a drawing, but I'll share it when I'm done.


----------



## Trance (Apr 6, 2011)

You didn't even consider canids and felines solely because they're "overdone?"  There's a difference between being original because you like something and being original just to be a speshul snowflayk.  Whatever...
And that character is terribly Mary Sue.  Have fun.


----------



## Aristocrap (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, straying from the norm is something I tend to do. And in this case, as canids are the norm, I opted not to use one. Simple. 
There's no need to get all hissy because someone doesn't like your chosen species.


----------



## Deo (Apr 6, 2011)

Ignore Trance, Secretary birds are fucking awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 6, 2011)

Aristocrap said:


> Hey all!
> I've done a bit of browsing around for animals and I think I've found the right one. I've decided my fursona will be a secretary bird: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Secretary-Bird.jpg
> 
> Canids were out of the question; who wants to be another fox anyway? Way fucking overdone. I was considering a kind of wild cat, but then again, felines are the second-most overdone species. So I thought birds would be more interesting and more representative of me anyway.
> ...


 
I think you're my favorite new member.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah, Secretary birds! Screw foxes, wolves, etc.

I like it. Can't wait to see some art of him!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Ignore Trance, *Secretary birds are fucking awesome*.


 
I have a secretary bird character, myself... her name is Rafter, and she has a brother named Craw.  I created her for a series of greeting cards I came up with.  And yes, she's a secretary, for a company called Buxton's Buttons.


----------



## Icky (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh man, Secretary Birds

<3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

I like them but i also like foxes

NO REGRETS.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

MOAR BIRDS <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 6, 2011)

Waffles said:


> MOAR BIRDS <3


 
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/AlexsPic.jpg


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/AlexsPic.jpg


 
I'm beginning to see a trend here.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 7, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> I'm beginning to see a trend here.


 
Please, feel free to let us in on your observation.


----------



## Trance (Apr 7, 2011)

Aristocrap said:


> Well, straying from the norm is something I tend to do. And in this case, as canids are the norm, I opted not to use one. Simple.
> There's no need to get all hissy because someone doesn't like your chosen species.


Sorry about that.  To be honest, I don't know why I got pissy in the first place.  
Bad day or something, I guess.  Secretary birds are fine...  :/


----------



## Aristocrap (Apr 8, 2011)

Trance said:


> Sorry about that.  To be honest, I don't know why I got pissy in the first place.
> Bad day or something, I guess.  Secretary birds are fine...  :/


 Ah, no hard feelings then!

My other fursona is a striped hyena.


----------



## zlyfire (Apr 8, 2011)

eh, birds. I really can't imagine furry forms of them really, which is why I am a fox. Irl I am also a fox, sleek, cunning, stick-to-myself, flexible, etc. Plus they are awesome. But still, nice choise even though I wouldn't of chose it (insert thumbsup.jpg)


----------



## Oovie (Apr 8, 2011)

Good choice! And you're not Mary Sueish, I don't think I've _ever_ seen a furry put *assertive* in their description. Which is the complete opposite of the usual choice of *shy*.



zlyfire said:


> eh, birds. I really can't imagine furry forms of them really, which is why I am a fox. Irl I am also a fox, sleek, cunning, stick-to-myself, flexible, etc. Plus they are awesome. But still, nice choise even though I wouldn't of chose it (insert thumbsup.jpg)


 I don't know dude, how could you see a four legged creature working and not one that already stands on two legs? You could literally just adjust the torso of a bird, straighten it's posture, and it could pass for anthro. You're going to have to completely rework a fox to stand on two legs...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 8, 2011)

MOAR BURD FAGS! 

I fucking love the way their feather hawk is. They always look pissed off in a cool way- good choice.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 9, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Good choice! And you're not Mary Sueish, I don't think I've _ever_ seen a furry put *assertive* in their description. Which is the complete opposite of the usual choice of *shy*.


 
Secretary birds are not only assertive, they kick ass:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKBPyavWlI


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 9, 2011)

I've only seen one secretary bird manimal before. They're pretty boss.

One question, though. Does he only have one pair of clothes? That's kind of sad. You should take him shopping sometime. What does he do for laundry day? Or, perhaps he does like in cartoons and has a rack full of the same outfit.


----------



## Aristocrap (Apr 11, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I've only seen one secretary bird manimal before. They're pretty boss.
> 
> One question, though. Does he only have one pair of clothes? That's kind of sad. You should take him shopping sometime. What does he do for laundry day? Or, perhaps he does like in cartoons and has a rack full of the same outfit.


Oh, he has a closet full of track jackets. They're all different colors so he doesn't get bored of wearing the same ones. But his orange and navy jacket is his "main" one, so to speak. If he had clones, they'd be like a Secretary Rangers team. 



zlyfire said:


> which is why I am a fox. Irl I am also a fox, sleek, cunning, stick-to-myself, flexible, etc.


Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. Gawdammit.

Oh, by the way. I saw a domestic cat and fox do a little stand-off in my backyard. The cat ended up chasing the fox away. Pussy.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Excuse me while I gag some furries. 

I picked fox because I'm timid, weird, and easily amused. See? Perfect fit. :v


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

zlyfire said:


> eh, birds. I really can't imagine furry forms of them really, which is why I am a fox. Irl I am also a fox, sleek, cunning, stick-to-myself, flexible, etc. Plus they are awesome. But still, nice choise even though I wouldn't of chose it (insert thumbsup.jpg)


 
Hey, look, an anthro bird. It's not that hard.

And irl, no you fucking aren't a fox. You are a human.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, look, an anthro bird. It's not that hard.
> 
> And irl, no you fucking aren't a fox. You are a human.


 Adapa <33333


----------



## anniekitty (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome.
I think it's awesome. Birds are kind of hard to draw, at least for me, so I wish you all the luck in drawing it.

My fursona is a cat but that's because I've connected with Siamese cats almost all my life. 
I like your theory though. You stray from the norm so find an abnormal fursona.


----------

